# Setting up a Belkin Router as an access point



## jteesy6 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey, I have a Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G Router F5D7231-4 and I wish to use it as an access point for my main desktop for my wireless network.

I have followed methods supplied by both Belkin and users and have had no success. 

Instructions followed:

- Connect a computer to Belkin router using an ethernet cable.
- Reset the router to factory defaults. The reset button can be found at the botton of it. The reset procedure is given below
- Make sure the router is switched ON.
- Locate the reset button(inside a hole) at the back of the router.
- Use a paper clip, push the reset button and hold it for 30 seconds then release the reset button.
- Unplug the Power cable from back of the router and plug it back again and wait for another 30 seconds.
- Log on to router setup page by typing 192.168.2.1 in the address bar of the browser.
- On the left under wireless click on the option Use as Access Point. 
- Select Enable and specify the IP address as 192.168.2.254 and subnet mask as 255.255.255.0 and click on apply changes.


Every time the system crashes whilst applying the changes. 

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

This is missing from instructions for the IP address.
As long as the first three sets of numbers match your existing network, you will be fine.

The IP addres must be in the same subnet as your WLAN, but outside of the DHCP range. A static IP address.

Example: 
You are connecting to a wireless modem/router who's IP address is 192.168.0.1 withh a DHCP range of 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.20.
The IP address for the Belkin as an Access Point would be something like 192.168.0.100.


----------



## jteesy6 (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried the suggested technique but again I had no luck.

As soon as I apply the changes the system crashes. Any other ideas


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

That's because you lose your network as soon as you apply the changes. 

First note dlsayremn's statement. The AP must be on the same network as your router. It must have a static address that is on the same network as your router, but must not be one of the addresses your router's DHCP is handing out. If your router's IP address is 192.168.0.1, set your APs address to 192.168.0.254.

Here's the part where you run into problems. While you are setting up the AP, your PC must also have a static IP address. It also cannot be connected to any other network. When you plug your PC into the AP, give the PC a static IP address of 192.168.0.250/255.255.255.0 (still using the previous examples). It does not need a gateway or any other settings.

Now, configure your AP with the correct IP address. When you are done, plug the PC back into it's normal spot and change it back to "Assign IP address automatically."

Note that we are assuming that you are turning a SPARE router into an access point. That means that you replaced the router with another. An access point doesn't work if there is nothing to access.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What system crashes? What do you mean by "crashes"?


----------

